# Do you like blue cats?



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

Babette´s Madonna is 5½ month


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous cat....lovely pics.


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

blue cats are my favourite! she is beautiful


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

she is guwjus


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

beautiful xxxxxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

She is beautiful. Looks a right poser


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Your cat is beautiful, lovely colour xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow, lovely cat, gorgeous colour,xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes! lovely cat u have there xx


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i love blue cats.. especially long haired ones. She is stunning


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

As the title says:

*YES!!!!*

And yours is goooooooorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Really beautifull


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

What a stunning cat...very gorgeous.

I hope you dont mind but i wanted to post a few pics of Cocoas previous litter which the new owner has sent me.
Cant belive how big they have grown..but confused as to what colour they would be classed at.
I am only posting here as its about blue cats and they are kind of blue.


----------



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

blue tortie with white, the other one blue cant see if it is red too.


----------



## chuchy (Oct 3, 2009)

Babette said:


> Babette´s Madonna is 5½ month


Absolutely beautiful!!!

I'm trying to find a missing cat at the moment (very long story!) and he was born in the factory where i worked until i was made redundant earlier this year. I advertise him as 'grey' but, after seeing this beauty, i'm not sure! What do you think?


----------



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

If you look upon it geneticly I will say blue. Light blue looks like gray. Dark blue is more what we generaly call blue.

So it depents on who you are talking to. One with a pedigree-cats or one without.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Gorgeous cat!


----------



## chuchy (Oct 3, 2009)

Babette said:


> If you look upon it geneticly I will say blue. Light blue looks like gray. Dark blue is more what we generaly call blue.
> 
> So it depents on who you are talking to. One with a pedigree-cats or one without.


Thanks for that Babette! When my son first saw photos of my 'grey baby' he asked if he was a blue. I said how can he be, he was born in a factory, blues are pedigrees! (shows how much i know lol!)

Cazza, don't know whether you're commenting on mine or Babette's cat, so i'll say thanks anyway!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aww I think they are all lovely :001_wub:


----------



## Tabby Cat (Oct 15, 2009)

She has a beautiful face.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I love blue cats !!

Here are pics of my two blue ones.

Lola is pure blue and longhaired and Nala is a blue point.


----------



## chuchy (Oct 3, 2009)

Just beautiful, both of them!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*lovely pictures *


----------



## x_stacy_x (Oct 28, 2009)

Awww how cute! It really looks like shes smilin on the last 1!


----------



## CrazyCatGirl (Oct 9, 2009)

Blue cats are stunning - I love all your piccies on this thread. x


----------

